# Third Eye TriLux...



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2006)

*Silva M3 host, 3x LuxIII TW0H emitters + 3x McR20J reflectors, custom made heatsink and MaxFlex driver using 4x14500 LIR cells (2s2p) in the modded battery holder or an external 7.4V 7200mAh LIR battery pack. *

Lumens output: 3x (67.2 - 87.4) = 201.6 – 262.2 Lumens. 

The MaxFlex is configured to use the 700mA drive table.

Runtime on 2x18650 cells (2200 mAh) was 3 hours 36 mins at level 4 (430mA) and 2 hours 5 mins at level 5 (700mA).

Estimated (calculated) runtime on the 7.4V 7200mAh battery pack is 18 hours 25 mins at level 3 (274mA), 11 hours 46 mins at level 4 (430mA) and 6 hours 49 mins at level 5 (700mA).

I recently used this headlamp when travelling in Laos and it turned out level 3 was just perfect for cycling on dirt roads at night. 
Needless to say people were staring as if they saw an alien passing by… 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jch79 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow! Nice work Freddy! That is a wicked looking headlamp! :thumbsup:
john


----------



## bombelman (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice, very nice...

How about cycling to Rotterdam sometime ?


----------



## Long John (Dec 27, 2006)

Excellent work Freddy:goodjob:...

That's a headlamp :twothumbs


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 27, 2006)

WOW!!! that looks so neat, excellent result


----------



## Strauss (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll take it!! Nice headlamp!


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 27, 2006)

I Likes!

--neg


----------



## EricMack (Dec 27, 2006)

Beautiful work, Freddy! :goodjob: Did you make a red blinking Tri Lux for the tail? :laughing:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Awsome mod Freddy!




Could this setup run on the original Battery holder with Lith,Alk and NIMH Batteries?



Benny


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 27, 2006)

woah! Now that is tight! 

Very well done... 

The only headlamps I own are integrated headlamps (light source/batteries both in front)... I've been looking at what two piece headlamp to buy.... apex/stenlight etc... but this makes me the most excited....

Whats its weight with/out batteries?


----------



## jtice (Dec 27, 2006)

Excellent work Freddy ! :thumbsup:
I like that you can plug different packs into it.

~John


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 27, 2006)

*............................. its silva..... not sylva.....*



jar3ds said:


> Whats its weight with/out batteries?


........... bugger all really, aint much in it ....
i know one thing though, this would make my apex look positively DULL in comparison !!
and anyone in uk wanna try this ..... £12.95 each .. cheap as chips 

http://www.tw-od.com/ProductLineView.aspx?ProductLineID=553010
.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2006)

:thanks: guys for the compliments! 

*Bombelman*
Way too cold here for cycling to Rotterdam, it’s at least 30°C less compared to Laos… 

*EricMack*
Not yet but I like the idea… :lolsign:

*Morpheus*
It runs great on 4x 14500 cells (2s2p) in the stock battery holder but alkaline and NiMH batteries won’t work.

*Jar3ds*
Weight without batteries of the stock Silva M3 = 218g. Third Eye TL = 292g.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: ............................. its silva..... not sylva.....*



HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> ...and anyone in uk wanna try this ..... £12.95 each .. cheap as chips
> .


:wow: expensive chips... :naughty:


----------



## greenLED (Dec 27, 2006)

Another flawless build from Icarus! :bow:
:goodjob:

Is that connector on the batt-pack waterproof?


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Another flawless build from Icarus! :bow:
> :goodjob:
> 
> Is that connector on the batt-pack waterproof?


At this time it isn't but the cord will be replaced soon and the new one will have a sealed connector.


----------



## aosty (Dec 27, 2006)

Icarus said:


> *Bombelman*
> Way too cold here for cycling to Rotterdam, it’s at least 30°C less compared to Laos…



Ride there with Sven Nys... you won't be thinking about the cold trying to keep up with him! :green:








P.S. Nice mod!


----------



## nightrider (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice headlamp mod. Good going.:goodjob:


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 28, 2006)

That was worth logging in for.

Thanks, Icarus.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 28, 2006)

aosty said:


> Ride there with Sven Nys... you won't be thinking about the cold trying to keep up with him! :green:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few jokes come to mind. "Most places we ride the bikes..."
What exactly is he doing? Actually why, it's clear what he is doing.


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome headlamp! :rock: P.S. If its too cold to ride you are a wuss! (Just kidding... )


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 28, 2006)

Icarus,

How the HECK do you get all you're mods to look so clean and neat! my attempt at mimicking you're 2d flexmag is TERRIBLE!

--neg


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 28, 2006)

Great Mod Freddy, looks like it left the factory that way. No actually it looks better...


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful work, Icarus. 

BTW, Happy Holidays! :santa:


----------



## zgurl (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Icarus,





Good job you did there!
I found this (quite) old thread while I am planning a similar mod with a Petzl Zoom, but I was a bit concerned by the heating of the leds: since the head is hermeticly closed with plastic, I am affraid that heat cannot disspate properly.

How does your mod behave with respect to heat, especially at 750ma?


----------



## kenster (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW Freddy! :twothumbs I missed this thread back in December somehow?  I was ready to start a headlight mod but after seeing yours I think I will start my plans over again.  You out did me before I even started building.  :laughing: 


Ken


----------

